

Google Authorship Search Listing Blindnes - johnjlocke
http://www.usabilitypost.com/2013/05/30/google-authorship-result-blindness/

======
johnjlocke
I know JitBit said that their traffic actually decreased from Google
Authorship, but sites that I've used it on don't seem to suffer at all. I'm
not sure I believe the argument expressed by many on Hacker News that the
picture automatically triggers a thought that it means an advertised link or
that it will link to a social media post, because I've never had that thought
or had that happen to me, ever.

The Authorship has actually been around for a couple of years now, so I'm not
sure why people, not just engineers, would think twice about clicking on a
SERP with a photo beside it.

I think JitBit suffered from using an uncomplimentary profile photo, and
nothing more.

